# ork heavy support



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys 
im using a green tide army 

an im just wondering what is the best heavy support choice 

as i like infantry i was thinking bout flash gitz but i havent heard anything about them 

i was also thinking bout big guns 

but i need advice guys


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

i think flash gitz are way too expensive (although there guns are good) also since they're orks they don't hit very often. I wouldn't get them. i don't have any experience with big guns but they seem pretty solid. If your looking for heavy support i would definitely take a battlewagon with a deff rolla and maybe a looted wagon with a boomgun. A unit of kans is good especially if you have a KFF mek so he can fix them and protect them. Just get whatever you like.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you want your heavy support to do? Kill infantry? Support your army in melee and at clsoe range? Transport? Decide that first then take a look at this, posted from the link in my signature.

Heavy Support:
-Battlewagons are best used as transports. Battlewagons with killkannons are expensive for what they do, but then again the Ork army lacks low AP weaponry, so you’re paying a premium for a rare ability. It’s easy to put too many upgrades onto a battlewagon, so choose its role carefully and gear towards that. There are plenty of battlewagon tacticas floating about though.
-Looted wagons make decent transports in a pinch but I don’t recommend it. Looted wagons with a boomgun and ‘ard case are pretty decent for providing low ap large blasts, but only if you’ve got other vehicles because if they’re alone they will just get quickly destroyed. They’re still probably high priority to kill for most opponents. I’d take a Leman Russ over a looted wagon any day though.
-Killa Kans are pretty amazing, one of the underdogs of the Ork codex that most people write off. They’re incredibly cheap and for their points are extremely tough. The grotzooka is an amazing weapon for killing infantry and light vehicles and with their bs of 3 their other weapons have a decent chance of hitting too. Kustom mega-blastas are a little too pricey to be worth it though. A squad of 3 gets 9 str 10 power attacks on the charge too. Sure they’ve only got a ws of 2 but they still hit ws 4 troops on a 4+, same as dreadnoughts or deff dreads.
-Deff dreads are just not worth taking over killa kans. Their ranged ability is laughable until they get within template range, at which point a deff dread becomes about as effective as a pair of grotzooka kans are from 18” away. 2 AV 11 vehicles are tougher than 1 AV 12 vehicle too. The kans get more attacks than a deff dread does unless it takes 2 DCCWs, at which point the kans outclass it at range completely and still have the same number of attacks on the charge. They both hit on the same number against ws 4 stuff and that’s most of what they’ll be fighting in any combat that’s not going to be utterly one-sided anyway. If your heavy support choices are full and you’ve got a big mek it may be worth taking a deff dread as a troops choice but not usually.
-Flash Gitz aren’t worth it. Too many points for too little output that’s unreliable anyay. If you insist on using them take a painboy or put them in a battlewagon. The more dakka and shootier upgrades are both good if you do take them though. You’re better off getting your anti-infantry firepower elsewhere though. For 30 points you could have either a flash git with 2 str 5 shots with 24” range and bs 2 or you could have a warbuggy with 3 str 5 shots that are twin-linked at 36” range.
-Big Gunz are decent ranged support, especially kannons. Zzap guns are too unreliable for killing tank (average penetration strength is 10.5 to kannon shells that are average penetration strength 11.5 and are cheaper) and zzap guns are also expensive to be shooting at even the most heavily armored infantry. Big Gunz are also fragile, even a single heavy bolter has a good chance of killing crew and forcing them to run or wrecking the gun. They do ranged support well though, something Orks generally lack. Most people consider them too fragile to be relied upon and I’m inclined to agree. Generally deffkoptas or warbuggies do the tank hunting thing better.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah killer canzzz


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

You can take a Baattle Wagon with a Deff Rolla for some fun tank shoking, but i agree with everyone else, theres nothing like the look on your opponents face when he sees 9 killa cans together 12" around a Mech with a force field. On top of the fact that you have 6 units of 20/30 orks running at-em at full speed.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

So can the Big Mek join a squad of Killa Kans to avoid being shot up? Characters can't normally join squads of vehicles right. Would you take some gretchin with him for extra wounds?

Just curious, I'm expanding a AOBR Orks army and had the same questions as Rayza


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

rdlb said:


> So can the Big Mek join a squad of Killa Kans to avoid being shot up? Characters can't normally join squads of vehicles right. Would you take some gretchin with him for extra wounds?


No, characters cannot join vehicle squadrons. You can put him at the edge of a boyz mob and keep a kan within 6" of him though.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

yano flash gitz models you have to convert other models to make them dont ya ??


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, there aren't any flash gitz models out there right now, you'll have to convert your own.

Personally, I'd say use a battlewagon for heavy support. AV14 is really nice in an ork army. Give it a red paint job and a deffrolla, and throw some really powerful unit inside (I use meganobz) and you'll have yourself a pretty reliable transport that can still tear through things once its passengers have left.

I also use a looted wagon with a boomgun, and it's worked pretty well. Anything that can insta-kill a necron is good in my books. Still though, AV11 is far from reliable, and you never know when you'll roll that 1 at the beginning of your turn...

I've also found a unit of lobbas to be pretty useful. Str5 barrage is pretty good, especially in a unit of three.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Flash gitz are good but for what they do they are really on the expensive side. For giggles I have put a squad of them in my army with a warphead. Teleporting them behind enemy lines to blast things gets really interesting real fast. There also are no models so you have to make your own but that is part of the fun of playing orks. I made my own ork squad of them.

I'm kind of surprised no one mention a Big Mek with SAG for long range heavy support. In a foot slogger mob I love to use them even if they are unreilable.

Big guns kannons in groups of three really work well in the green tide because it can keep up with the army for the most part adding fire support where needed. I like kannon because they are cheap and you can fire a small blast or a shell and switch each turn. Lobbas are good if you are facing other horde armies.

The looted wagon with a boom gun in my experience has done well even if it is the only vehicle.

My all time favorite are killa kans with big shootas or grotzookas, they are under estimated and always preform well.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im gonna say what most of the people on here have been saying. Go for the Killa Kans. They often bring unexpected ranged ability to a green tide army.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Killa Kans are fantastic. Great shooting (6 S6 blast templates what?) and great CC. They provide excellent anti tank and anti horde, while also being good vs MEQ. Just watch out for fists, they can really mess up their day.


----------

